# Need your help--website review



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey guys. Need your advice and help on a proposed website I'm doing for a kennel in KS. In short, below are three links (with one as his current) and I'd like you to evaluate which seem the most user-friendly to you.

Please remember two of these are drafts and not all links are working and each page isn't complete with pictures.

Please give honest feedback. I truly appreciate you taking the time to help! I'm looking to provide independent feedback to the owner.

Mike

http://www.outbackgundogs.com/

http://www.dakotahuntingdog.com/outbackindex.htm

http://www.dakotahuntingdog.com/outbackframeindex.htm (for some reason the "frames" view show up on one of my computers. but not the other -- you should see three frames, the banner, links, and main pages)


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Looking at all three of them, I think this one has the best flow and makes the most sense as far as links.

http://www.dakotahuntingdog.com/outbackindex.htm

I might try to make the inserts a lighter shade of blue so that it isn't quite so neon when it loads.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Mike, as this link is better,outbackindex.htm, for a format reason.. To see some real good web sites that where built. Go to oscommerce.com as I have built some myself and have found some great ways to format good web pages. The veiws on Web pages is that the first pages must not be to big where a person has to scroll down. Alot of web designers are using the OScommerce format. You have Great pictures, which is a great plus in a web site. I would make a tab for Sire, Dam or something like that.

Os Commerce is free to join and is a free dowload. The shopping cart can be voided, and has lots of opions. I switched over to php files, and there are some great free editors, which I have on my other PC if you need them I'll look them up.

Dan


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

i would pick #1


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

MIke,

I think the current web site is poor at best. I got bored looking through that long line-up right off the bat. THe frames didn't show for me either (running firefox). I like the other version you worked up. Divided nicely so a guy can navigate pretty easily.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys...

Mike


----------

